# update!!early IUGR in twin 2 ????? di/di twins



## redmovie

Hi all went for scan today(27+3weeks) and they have found that the placenta on twin 2 isn't working as it should. They said that one vessel is pumping fine but the other is not, baby was alot smaller than twin 1. There weight estimates today were twin 1 2Lb 5oz and twin2 1Lb 13oz. I have got to go back next week for another scan to check how things are going. They have said that I will need very close monitoring now and may need to go in hospital for daily monitoring and if things carry on as they are they will look at delivering the babies at 32 weeks. Has this happened to anybody else before???? what was the outcome???? anybody have any advice to give me??? Thanks


----------



## brooke28

I had the same thing. Mine was discovered at 29 weeks, and twin 1 was 1 lb 13 oz. and twin 2 was 3 lbs. 10 oz. it was quite a difference. 
I was monitored very closely every other day, and her placenta was checked weekly. I delivered at 34 weeks. Twin 1 was 5 lbs. 3 oz. and twin 2 was 3 lbs. and ended up dropping down to 2 lbs. 10 oz. she stayed in the NICU for 17 days. She had a feeding tube to help her gain weight and because her suck reflex was not developed enough to feed, and because of her lack of body fat she could not maintain her body temperature, and was put in an isolette. But she is a perfectly healthy 4 month old today!
She is still my little runt, and quite a bit smaller than her brother, but she's perfect!


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Red Movie

I had the same thing at 28 weeks. My boy had always been the bigger twin and suddenly had dropped to being 2lb less than his sister. His was called an absent EDF the blood flow was restricted from his placenta cord, you could hear the missing beat when she played it to me whilst scanning me. 

I was given 4 steroid injections, as they were talking about delivering the babies straight away to save Callum, but all his other signs were fine. He was kicking about like a mad man, his fluid around him was fine, his heart beat was fine, so they decided to monitor me 3 x a week on the heart machine and scan me once a week. 

I spent a weekend in hospital at 32 weeks whilst they again decided if to deliver them, but I managed to wait it out til 34+4 as Callum continued to fight. He was born weighing 3lb8oz his sister was 5lb 1/2oz (nearly identical to Brooke28's babies weight's, I've just noticed) he needed a blast of oxygen the minute he was born but other than that breathed perfectly fine on his own. 

The twins spent 3 weeks in SCBU had a little bit of jaundice, needed their temps building up a couple of times but were totally fine. They are 7months old next week and although a little on the small side for their age they are happy, healthy and are matching our friends child who is the same age but was born full term in their abilities for crawling, rolling over and hand to eye co-ordination.

My advice??? Stay super positive, things will be fine if you believe it will be, drink plenty of water, eat loads of protein, and watch plenty of programmes that make you laugh every single day. I even talked to Callum daily telling him to keep fighting cos Mummy needed him to be well and he'd be better once he was with me. Might sound silly but it kept me sane when I was having dark thoughts about his outcome. 

The hospital will be a bit doom and gloom with you at times but they are just covering their backs. I was told I'd deliver at 28 weeks, then 30 weeks, then they pushed it to 32 and then finally 34+4 so try not to worry too much hun. I really feel for you because I know how scary it feels for you right now but it will be fine, just believe. 

If you want to chat please feel free to PM me. All the best Kel xx


----------



## arj

I dont have experience with this at all, hope both your babies make it OK tho :hugs:
Did they have any differences in weight at the 12 or 20 week scan, or any indication that something wasn't right?


----------



## redmovie

Thanks Kellybd, it is the same as you said about absent edf in one of the ua arteries of twin 2. Im hoping that when i go on wednesday for the next scan that he has continued to grow and has not got any worse. Wednesday cannot come quick enough for me! Hoping and praying will be good news and I can keep my babies inside me for as long as possible. x


----------



## redmovie

Thanks arj. Both the babies were measuring fine at the 12 and 20 week scans at my 23+3 scan too twin one was measuring 1 pound 5 and twin 2 was measuring 1 pound 4, so not much of a difference between them at all, so this absent edf has happened somewhere between 23+3 and 27+3 i think i seen on the scan screen a measurement of about 25+4 so it must have started sometime around then? i don't know just wish wednesday would hurry up so i know whats happening and what to expect x


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Again

Well just to let you know my boy had grown at each scan. He always stayed 2lb under his sis but progressed along the growth chart (that curve thing) he started dropping off the actual curve on week 34 (hope that makes sense can't remember what that chart is called). 

I will be thinking of you on Wednesday hun, just stay positive I'm sure it will all be fine. There will be alot of umming and arrring whilst they decide what is best but they will do what is right I have every faith in my local hospital and the consultant I had stayed with me throughout and he delivered my babies as he wanted me to be as calm as possible.

Wishing you all the best, let us know what happens xxx


----------



## redmovie

Just got back from the hospital and they said that there was no change but on the letter she gave me it says the flows is absent in both arteries now, so there is a change! His heart and movement etc was all fine.
They have given me steroids today and I have got to go back tomorrow for another injection of them (my god they bloody hurt). 
I have also got to go back to the hospital this friday and coming monday for more heart monitoring then on wednesday for another scan to check the babies weights etc. so looks like another week of waiting for some more news as to what and when they are looking at delivering the babies fingers crossed I can keep them inside all being well as long as possible x


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Hun

Yea the steroids are nasty aren't they :( but I truely believe they were what saved my lil boy as his breathing was great when he was born. It's just a waiting game now hun. As long as your lil one continues to wiggle around happily and heartbeat, fluids etc are all good then they will keep pushing the delivery date back. They kept saying to me every extra day was helping him along so the longer we waited all the better. 

Like I said, I was told 28 weeks, then 30 then 32 then eventually delivered at 34 so stay strong and believe it will all be fine. My little boy is at the side of me at the moment in his door bouncer baby talking to himself :) he's proof what little fighters these twinnies are :)

If you need a chat or anything at all let me know, big hugs Kel xxx


----------



## redmovie

thanks kellybd, I'm glad to say that second dose today didn't hurt as much as yesterday, there were no tears or swear words from me today lol. Must have been the way the different nurse gave me it today. Back tomorrow for the heart monitoring and yes I am trying to stay very positive keep telling my babies its too soon and they need to stay where they are for as long as possible x


----------



## KELLYBD

Lol I whined like a proper girl and I'm a tattoo freak so that's saying something about those injections :) Didn't help I had OH there each time saying "wow that needle is really massive isn't it?" 

Well you've nearly made it through another week, so that's a week of extra growth. Just look at each day now as an extra achievement. Like I said before, plenty of water, plenty of protein and lots of laughs. I'll keep popping in to see how you are doing hun, sending you lots of positive vibes xxx


----------



## brooke28

The steroids are very painful...I remember them vividly!
But I think they saved my twins from having to have any support for their lungs. They were born at 34 weeks, and never needed any breathing assistance. Other than a blast of oxygen for my son at first.

Hope things work out. I know the waiting game sucks. I went back every other day for monitoring, and I was always so anxious waiting from one appointment to another.
Keeping you and your twins in my thoughts!


----------



## redmovie

Went for the heart monitoring yesterday and we had to do a quick scan 1st to see where twin 2 had moved to lol I told her he had been on the move! Yesterday he was using twin 1 as a cushion! all was looking well seen both their heart beats and plenty of movement and she gave me a pic of twin 2 too :) the heart trace went well nothing to be concerned about so back on Monday now for the next monitoring feeling alot more positive after yesterday and seeing him moving about and his little face. Been told any decreased movements or worries over the weekend to just go in and get checked but have been feeling him bopping about all over the place this morning so all looking well :) I have increased my protein as you have all advised and drinking plenty so fingers crossed the deciding scan on Wednesday when they check the weights will be positive news. Thank you all for your positive and encouraging support :hugs: will keep you all posted thanks again xx


----------



## redmovie

went for the scan today to see if twin 2 was still growing and he is :) They measured 2 pound 14(twin 1) and 2 pound 7(twin 2). So they have said there is nothing to worry about atm but will still need extra monitoring, have got to go in on saturday for heartbeats and then back again next Wednesday for another scan and see the consultant again as to whats happening, so looking positive so far! Taking it week by week from the sounds of things. The longer they stay with me the better :)


----------



## Natali

Just thought I'd tell you not to worry. They told me Twin1 has IUGR when I was 27 weeks pregnant, not only did she come out the bigger twin (3ozs bigger than her sister) .. now, she's an absolute little porker! Hope things go okay for you xx


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Hun

Really, really happy for you that the little ones are putting on weight :) Keep doing what you are doing and staying positive and all will be ok. 

What week are you up to now? xxx


----------



## redmovie

hiya kellybd, i'm now on week 29+4 today so feeling hopeful they are in there for longer! at least will def be 30+ by the time I have the scan next wednesday. xx


----------



## ClairHawkins

Good Luck hoping all goes well for you x:hugs:


----------



## KELLYBD

Excellent hun :) well every single day is important now, hope you've got your feet up :) xx


----------



## mummykd

Hi,

I am going thru exactly the same i am 28 weeks now went for a scan at 26 weeks and twin 2 was a lot smaller than twin 1 im having two girls 1 placenta but separate sacs it was then i was told that twin 2 had iugr and the doctor went as far as to say if it was a single pregnancy then she would of been delivering then next week :( im on weekly scan monitoring now every week feels like a life time at the second scan there was no improvement but no decrease they have said now that until there is a decrease thy wont do anything but they could turn round and say they are going to deliver anytime now im so scared as they are both so small twin 1 is about 2 pound where as twin 2 is only about 1 pound :( 

just wanted to talk to someone who is going thru the same thing it feels like no one can say the right thing or nothing helps hope you are ok and things are improving for you xx


----------



## redmovie

hi mummkd its horrible isn't it the weekly scans and monitoring waiting for news, a week does feel like a lifetime! I have been trying to stay positive as much as I can and increased my protein intake as advised by others on here so at least I can feel that I am doing something to help. I have not been too good the last few days I have caught a bug that my daughter had last week that is going around (vomiting and diarrhoea) it couldn't have happened at a worse time, I have been constantly vomiting since sunday morning nothing is staying down at all. ive been to the drs this evening and he has prescribed me an anti sickness tablet as my urine was showing signs of me being dehydrated so hopefully I will be ale to eat something and keep some fluid down. I have been so worried that the poor babies must be starving! And upset feeling I have let them down by not providing them with what they need. I am due back at the hospital tomorrow for another scan so will find out more news as to whats happening with the twins. Wishing you all the best mummykd and hope that you receive some positive news. This waiting game is a nightmare! take care xx


----------



## mummykd

aw you poor thing im sure they are still getting what they need thats why you feel so bad bless you, i have an appointment today too at 12.30 i hope its good news for you... i read my notes and spoke to a midwife friend and she explained that twin 2 had iugr because i have velamentous cord insertion this has made me feel even worse after googleing it as it means the cords not inserted properly and could rupture at anytime so will have some questions for the specialist today thats for sure :( part of me wishes they were just here altho they would be small and it would be hard work atleast i could see them and no they were ok... do you know what your having? im having two girls and im 28 weeks xxx


----------



## redmovie

Hi mummkd, how did you get on at your appointment is everything ok? did you get all the information you wanted to know?
Yes I do know what im having its 2 boys and I am 30+4 weeks now.
At my appointment yesterday they just said no change or signs of distress so continue with monitoring, so hearts monitoring again tomorrow and Monday then back again Wednesday for another scan and to check their weights and review treatment the consultant said. When I asked him if they are still looking at delivering early he just said lets see what happens next week and take it from there, so more waiting but I suppose another week inside me is good news. Hope everything went well for you mummykd thinking of you x


----------



## mummykd

hi, it went really well the blood flow seems to have improved :) before it was absent to reverse now its intermediately absent its still worrying but at least it was good and she has put on weight too Annabella is weighing 2lb9oz and Isabella is 1lb8oz specialist doesn't want to see me now for two weeks which is good to here but such a long time.
Bless you at least with all the monitoring you are reassured they are ok :) do you have any other children? i have 3 2 boys 6 and 4 and a girl who's 2.
Thinking of you too x


----------



## redmovie

i'm made up for you that you got good news :) you must be so releaved! fingers an toes crossed that it continues to improve and you keep receiving positive news. 
Yes I do have other children. I have got a daughter who is 11 and a son that is 9 so at least mine can sort off see to themselves, it must be very hard for you with the ages of your kids constantly seeing to them as well as all the worry of your pregnancy to deal with! will keep you posted as to what is happening with me and will be thinking of you take care x


----------



## mummykd

um yes it is difficult but i have a very good husband and parents :) thats great that they will be able to help you my biggest worry is if mine are born early trying to split myself in so many directions and also recover from a csection :/ well keep me informed on how your appointments go ill be keeping everything crossed for you, we are so pleaed she is doing better its still worrying as there is still a restriction there but atleast it was positive this week ill take any positives right now and also i no ill get to 30 weeks now :) xx


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Red

Glad to hear all has gone well. Was gonna pop on Weds to check on you but my two are playing up this week as they are teething and needing attention all the time. Also hello to Mummykd, glad to hear your news too. 

I told you Red it will get pushed back and pushed back they will want you to get to 32 weeks at least and if all signs are continually good they will prob push you to 34 like they did with me. 

I remember watching "One Born Every Minute" when I was in early pregnancy with the twins, and saw triplets delivered by csec at 32 weeks. I remember thinking "oh my god they are so small!" In fact my little boy was smaller in weight at 34+4 than two of those triplets born at 32 weeks! Scary isn't it, but all he needed was a blast of oxygen when he was born and breathed on his own after that, the triplets were sent to SCBU on breathing apparatus, so just shows how the steroids had helped my boy and I believe all the positive thinking helped to make him a fighter :) 

As always wishing you the best for a healthy happy pregnancy :) fingers, toes, everything crossed for both of you ladies xx


----------



## mummykd

aw hi :) thank you so much for that its really reassuring hearing other peoples experiences i think i will get to 34 weeks maybe 36 but im just guessing :) i have another scan a week on wednesday with the specialist and another scan this wednesday but its a private one i cant wait two weeks it will kill me its just to long i need to see they are doing ok :) 

thanks again :) best wishes xxx


----------



## mummykd

Hi,

How are things going with you? had a scan today and twin 1 is 3lb2oz and twin 2 is 1lb13oz twin 2 has put on 5oz in a week and twin 1 has put on 9oz it was a private scan so could see blood flow but its nice to see improvements got next scan next wednesday with specialist so will see whats happening and future plans :) hope alls well with u xxx


----------



## redmovie

hiya glad you got some positive news and babies are growing well and there have been improvements, you must feel some relief! :)

At my scan today they have said the weights were twin 1 was 4 pound 1 and twin 2 was 2 pound 13. The professor said that they will continue with the ecgs Fridays and Mondays and then have another scan next Wednesday to review again. He said that if carries on putting on some weight and there are no additional concerns before then he will look at delivery before 36 weeks now (was told 32). which is good news, hopefully he will continue to be getting something from his faulty placenta and stay that few extra weeks with me. Fingers and toes crossed. So the way i'm thinking now is to be positive that I have about 4 weeks left until I meet my babies all being well. :)


----------



## mummykd

Aw thats brilliant :) so its good news all round lets hope we can both keep these little babies inside for as long as poss as much as i cant wait to meet them its so important that they grow as much as they can :) updates on wednesday? :) xxx


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Ladies

Just thought I'd pop in and see if you both are ok. Great news for both of you :) really happy for you both. 

Red that's sounding really positive your twins seem to have the same kind of difference between them that mine did. Callum was 3lb 8oz and Darcie was 5lb 1/2oz in the end. I still call him the "little man" as he is still slimmer built than Darcie but he's only 1lb less than her now and is getting a chubby little face at last. 

All the best for continued success girls! All my best thoughts are with you, Kel xx


----------



## redmovie

heart monitoring went well yesterday so back again on monday and then wednesday for scan, dont know if they will do the weights again because they said they have to leave 2 weeks between each reading for them to get a good idea of the growth pattern which seems a little odd to me surly they should be looking at what is happening over the week! Saying that I think they do measure them but just don't tell us what the measurements are. I will be keeping my eyes open at the screen looking at the figures they are putting in and try to remember them so that I can compare them myself! 
Yes mummykd I will be back on Wednesday with an update, heres hoping we both continue to receive positive news!! take care


----------



## mummykd

i made a mistake my scans not till friday lol ooppss ill post my update then how did you get on :) xxx


----------



## redmovie

This weeeks update of scan! well the professor said that there was no change continue with heart monitoring again this fri and mon then back again next wednesday for another scan and to check the weights. But when I was asking him any idea of a date that we can aim for he said we cannot do that with whats going on and still have to take it as it comes. I said that the previous week he had said looking at 36 weeks and quizzed him did that mean 35. He said yes but he cannot see me lasting that long I kept digging at him trying to get an idea and he just said take it weekly but would say im looking at about 2 weeks at the most! When they gave me the report to read and sign it said something about placenta grade 3 which I have never seen before and he had also not mentioned it to me when scanning, so I asked the midwife what it meant and she explained the stages of a placenta throughout pregnancy but never said it was anything to worry about. Me being me googled when I got home and now know that grade 3 placenta is a 40+ week placenta so has matured already. I think it is because of this that he knows I will be in quite soon and that why he said he I wont make it to 36 weeks! So its looking like i've got about 2 and a bit weeks at the most now till I get to meet my babies. I just hope that twin 2 will continue to have grown as much as he can in the mean time and that heart monitoring goes well friday and monday.


----------



## mummykd

wow not long then :) thats good tho that they are growing ill post my update tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## labmommy

I'm following you girls and rooting for you! I've been dx with iugr in my didi twins.its hopeful to read some positives!


----------



## redmovie

Hi mummykd haven't had an update from you! hope everything is ok. 

My babies heart monitoring went well today twin 2 was back to his usual average rate on friday it was alot higher than his usual but was told not to be concerned. Scan on wed for the weights and review the situation.


----------

